# Weber's replacement of orchestral musicians



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I just finished reading a book about C.M von Weber and except calling Schubert a monkey the Weber's concept of alternative organisations of musicians on stage/in orchestral pit interested me the most.

This organisation, if you don't know, was the following:

On the right first violins, oboes, contrabass and cellos. On the left second violins, clarinets, bassoons, and violas with trumpets and timpani behind.

Sounds weird and much diffrent from what we know today. It surely wasn't one of crazy but missed ideas because Weber sticked to this vision when he could (that is when he was in charge of orchestra) all his life.

Was it ever tried in recent times? Was it recorded? How could it sound?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

What does he claim are the benefits of this?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know nothing about it, no source like his article about the idea has been given, it's just said that when he was appointed as musical director/chief conductor he ordered orchestra members to take places according to this plan.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure you know that dividing the violins is fairly common, and I am commenting here only so that I am subscribed to this thread. I don't want to miss an answer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't see why the woodwinds would be split, especially the oboe from the bassoon. They have the same timbre, though different range, and often the woodwinds work together as a choir rather than against each other.

Wondering where the flute took part...? Sitting right next the concert master, right?


----------

